# Can someone explain this picture to me?



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I am not sure exactly what point is being made. To me this dog looks like he/she has very nice, moderate conformation. I would like to have a dog like this. Is there anything here that looks alarming? I don't like that the dog is placed down on the hock, but other than that my untrained eye cannot spot problems.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha wow this is really confusing.

Monster as in what? Like horrible violent beast etc or really poor physically? Haha what an odd picture


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Likely just somebody uneducated about the German Shepherd dog wanting to stir the drama pot. The only thing I see just glancing at it are terribly weak pasterns and weak hocks. I can't stand seeing dogs on their hocks, one of my biggest pet peeves...


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

His topline is awesome.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Bad feet, horrible pasterns and way to down on the hock though the way the dog is stacked probably magnifies that. No idea what point the photo is trying to make. The dog certainly isn't a monster, but there are definitely some structural faults there (though that is true of every dog in one way or another).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I know who the dog is and I know what blog that picture is from. The dog definitely has some structural deficits, but I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't like the hock down, pasterns down, bad front feet, I don't like big white patches on the chest, dog looks lacking in muscle mass (but we don't know the age). Not really getting the point of the meme though...."monster"?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, it's just some regular ol' bashing. The usual "crippled hock-walking freak" stuff.


----------

